
InstanTRIP: a new approach to VR headsets for mobiles from Japan - sgdesign
http://pad.instantrip.global/pad2-en.html
======
leichtgewicht
Oh! I got to try the InstanTRIP PAD 02 a while ago but it never seemed to have
made Hacker News. Thank you Sacha for posting. The Pad02 is a interesting step
forward from the 01 version [http://www.amazon.com/InstanTRIP-PAD01-4-5-5Inch-
Smartphones...](http://www.amazon.com/InstanTRIP-PAD01-4-5-5Inch-Smartphones-
Cardboard/dp/B00U20GQSI/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1446682172&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=InstantTRIP)
, a lot cheaper, a lot lighter. The only problem I see left with the device
are that the lenses are fixed size (only working with devices of a limited
screen size). Else the product concept is very nice imho. I would love to
forward (translate) the HN communities opinion to Cocoloworks.

(Disclaimer: I know the creators - Cocoloworks - in person . They are members
of the same coworking space as I am and I helped a little with the technical
concept of the Pad02)

~~~
k__
"I helped a little with the technical concept"

"Hold the smartphone firmly in your hands"

Seriously?!

Why didn't you help more?

~~~
leichtgewicht
Head Mount setups - as you point correctly out - are required for a long-time
VR consumption. But they come with caveats: \- They make the devices heavier &
bulkier. \- You need a good mechanism to fastly switch back to use as a mobile
phone (i.e. when you receive a phone call while in VR) \- You need to make
sure that the phone is tightly in place. If you move your head considerable
force is applied to the casing.

Using your hand allows InstanTRIP Pad 02 to be tiny. It is folded together so
tiny that you can put it in the back-pocket of jeans and forget you put it in
there. Other VR boxes have to be carried in a bag and consume a lot of space
in there.

Other head-mount-less "cardboxes" cost at least 20% more than InstanTRIP (for
most you pay double the price) and the setup time is considerable.

There have been trade-off's made but I don't think that they are all bad (feel
free to correct me)

~~~
k__
If this thing is so tiny and light, why can't they simply staple some rubber
bands on it?

~~~
leichtgewicht
The rubber bands would hold the case in place but the case is not strong
enough to sustain the device. In other words: move your head to fast and it
flies away. Hands prevent that.

